# Solved: iPhone/iPad - Screens Disappear!



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

New iPhone/iPad... both show 4 screen pages + a search page. When I turn off both, all the apps which I've moved to another screen show up on the home screen, and some of the screens disappear so that 4 screens become 1 or 2. Help?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have both an iPhone and an iPad, and you're seeing *exactly* the same problem on both where your icon layout changes in *exactly* the same way when you.......what? Put them in standby? Neither device has an on/off switch.


----------



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

Not exactly the same screens... but the same thing happens TO the screens. Yes, there are switches on both to turn them OFF. Happens only when I turn them off.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The iPhone and iPad do not have power switches. The button you're pushing puts the devices in a sleep mode. You have to hold them down then slide the locker to power off. It makes absolutely no sense that 2 separate Apple devices would exhibit the same strange behavior.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Somewhere in this process are you synching?


----------



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, sync-ing by plugging in.


----------



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

You're right... I hit the slide bar to turn off. I rebooted the ipad. Still the same problem with both the screens and Wi-fi sync. And the same thing IS happening to both devices.


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Turn of app auto synching in iTunes, arrange the icons as you like them, then turn them off again, or better still, rearrange your apps in iTunes.
What Headrush was saying is that it sounds like iTunes is automatically resetting your apps when you plug the devices in. The effect would be slightly different due to the different number of apps per screen on each device.

Danny


----------



## Starfinder (Oct 27, 2011)

I restored both iphone and ipad to factory settings. Have devoted the last 4 hours to that process, including setup and personalizing both. RESTORE seems to have corrected the problem: I can wifi sync and my apps are on their respective screens.

THANKS ALL.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I had assumed all the time spend with Apple and Verizon support would have included that as well. It's usually the first or second suggestion.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> I had assumed all the time spend with Apple and Verizon support would have included that as well. It's usually the first or second suggestion.


It was.

From OP's other thread:


Starfinder said:


> New problem: cannot WiFi sync. Apple support is no help. Believe me, I've checked everything with Apple & Verizon troubleshooting. They're suggesting Restore. Any thoughts?


Looking at the timestamps of posts, looks like restore was delayed and last option which is understandable.


----------

